# HEARD ON THE NET:Did Jerry Poteet pass away?



## KENPOJOE (Jan 16, 2012)

I was on facebbok literally moments ago and someone posted that Jerry Poteet had passed away? Can anyone confirm or deny this?
Thank you for your time,
KENPOJOE


----------



## KENPOJOE (Jan 16, 2012)

Sadly,This was placed on Jerry Poteet's facebook page:
With heavy hearts, we are saddened to report that Sifu Jerry Poteet passed away last night in Los Angeles. His Flame is still burning bright now and into the future through our family, instructors, students, friends, and followers.

As Sifu Bruce Lee once said: &#8220;Remembrance is the only paradise out of which we cannot be driven away. Pleasure is the flower that fades, remembrance is the lasting perfume. Remembrances last longer than present realities.&#8221;

More announcements to come...The Jerry Poteet Family
My deepest condolences to the loss of a legend who trained with a legend...Rest in Peace.​


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 17, 2012)

RIP

Thanks for the info, even if it is bad news


----------



## simplicity (Jan 17, 2012)

It's true... I got a call from my friend Steve Golden yesterday... RIP, Sifu Jerry Poteet.. I will never forget "the keys you gave me" and our friendship we had together... You take care my friend... You shall be missed, Sir!


----------



## David43515 (Jan 17, 2012)

Rip


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 6, 2012)

RIP

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry I didn't mean to add the smiley face. Tapatalk isn't deleting it.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 6, 2012)

Rip


----------



## Jason Striker II (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Sad to hear.

Jerry Poteet was one of the finest of Bruce's students. RIP.


----------



## Jason Striker II (Mar 7, 2012)

Poteet and students clip.

http://v.ku6.com/show/TjOHShzhA5zl1HOK.html


----------

